# Fall Match @ Tails-U-Win CT



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know if I will be able to make it but if you live close and have plans on showing it would certainly be worth your while; fun too 

I don't know if I would bring a dog if I wasn't showing; Tails will be crowded ... The Springfield Cluster is coming up as well (the Thu through Sun before Thanksgiving).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm planning to take 3 private lessons with Leslie Nelson in training Utility with positive methods there this November/December. I would love to hear how you like it there! 

Maybe Bailey is ready to try Rally Novice? It is lots of fun.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I don't know if I will be able to make it but if you live close and have plans on showing it would certainly be worth your while; fun too
> 
> I don't know if I would bring a dog if I wasn't showing; Tails will be crowded ... The Springfield Cluster is coming up as well (the Thu through Sun before Thanksgiving).


Thanks. I don't really have any plans of showing, but think it would be fun to watch!  I figured that about not bringing Bailey since they don't have a ton of room there. Do they do everything in the main room? 

Also, where is there more information about the Springfield shows? Thanks again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Kand3 said:


> Thanks. I don't really have any plans of showing, but think it would be fun to watch!  I figured that about not bringing Bailey since they don't have a ton of room there. Do they do everything in the main room?
> 
> Also, where is there more information about the Springfield shows? Thanks again!


It should be both fun and instructive to watch!! You might get to see some excellent teams and also see some teams mid-training. For instance if I go with Casey (Open) I'll be working on his attitude and staying in the ring as opposed to working towards a score LOL

In past matches the main room is where the rings are set up and the smaller room by the office might be set up for crating but I've also seen that set up as another ring making things really tight!

If you go to www.infodog.com \ click the Show Information button \ Search by State \ click on MA and you will see a bunch of listings for W Springfield; Agility; Rally; Obedience and Conformation. 

Agility; Rally and Obedience are usually in the Mallory Building for this cluster while Conformation is in the Better Living and possibly another building. I find the Obedience and Rally area quiet enough to introduce my young ones to all the activity while Agility is more intense; but still do-able. The only real rules for observers is not to be within 10 feet of the rings with food, not to pet or approach strange dogs and if people are hurrying or looking intense, talk to them later LOL But usually anyone seated will be able to talk and answer questions (other than the folks working the rings)

It really is amazing to see everyone and everything and well worth the time and parking fees


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you, Sharon! Maybe I will get to see you there!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm, I may think about going. I'll have to speak to DH.

I wonder if Rose and Kathy will be there? Would Jewels be taking part in this?


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I am going to try to get over there tomorrow. So, if any of you end up going you need to wear a GRF name tag so I know who you are!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure we will make it. My son's not feeling well and I have a headache. One never knows though.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm giving Casey more Doxie time ... so I won't be going.


----------

